# Raymarine Dragonfly



## Dagojoe (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi Everyone
Thinking of buying a new fish finder if putting a new transducer on my garmin Matrix 67 does not resolve some interference problems I am having. Does anyone use the Raymarine Dragonfly fish finder? How do you like it? I fish on Lake Erie for the most part. Will the charts that come with the dragonfly be sufficient?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Kinda interested in this one myself. Reviews I have been able to find are kind of mixed. Some are happy with it others not so much.


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a Dragonfly. I put it on this spring so far all good. I got the gold map with mine. The map is very nice once you lean to use the way points. One thing I like is the feature you turn on that puts a thin green line off the front of the boat on screen for actual corse. You zoom in or out and can see the waypoint your heading. I only use the down scan in shallow. Out in the lake it's all lat bottom and the fish finder is way better to use. If there are fish under me I see them. We were perch fishing and not doing well. My wife said looks like a school is staying right under us. So I picked up a rod and raised it about 3 ft guess what the school was our Riggs hanging down there. A friend who fishes with me just went to get a new HDS 5 . He called me after he got home and said are you kidding me I got a Dragonfly they had them side by side at the store for demo. The down side is no nema cable to hook to and I am still setting the transducer to see fish at faster speeds. I have good bottom lock at 30mph but only see fish at about I have this on a center counsel so it is in the sun a lot. I can stand 5ft back from it in the sun and read the screen. 
I like mine...


----------



## Dagojoe (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Rodbuster, great information. If my the new transducer does not fix the problem with my Matrix 67 I will probably go the dragonfly. Can't wait until spring to find out.

Joe


----------

